# Unsupported WiFi card?



## setevoy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I doesn't touch my PC with FreeBSD long time and at last yesterday I take it back. But - I can't make usual network with Ethernet so I purchased WiFi card Asus PCI-N10. 

FreeBSD show it in


```
# pciconf -l -cv | grep Wi  
    device     = 'RT3060 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R'
```

but no anything new in 


```
ifconfig
```

And! As Google says, RT3060 is Ralink vendor. But my new card is Asus...

Also, I can't find it in 


```
# sysctl dev
```

Does it mean it do not support that hardware? Or, I hope, I just need some more coffee now? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2013)

setevoy said:
			
		

> And! As Google says, RT3060 is Ralink vendor. But my new card is Asus...


Asus also creates NVidia and ATI videocards. They just bought a certain chipset and created their own product with it.

The brand is not important, it's the chipset that needs to be supported.


----------



## kpa (Jan 30, 2013)

The ralink RT3060 should be supported by the ral(4) driver.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2012-May/001749.html

However I couldn't get the same card working on a recent 9-STABLE, the card was recognized but no channels were found.

Try asking on the freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------

